# Question: Blade bait replacement hooks



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

From what I've read on here, open or split leg replacement treble hooks have a tendency to break unless they are soldered. I am wanting to know some info from you guys who have soldered treble hooks on Vib-e type baits. The ones I am referring to are the split-leg type trebles that are used to eliminate split rings. NOT the open eye style hook.
I am wanting to know the best method of soldering the open leg to the shank. What type solder etc. 
Also was wondering if anyone has ever tried a drop of 2 part epoxy instead of solder. Thanks!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya I tried a couple but a iron an low temp solder needed. Comes in a little tube. Some of the baits Ill upsize the hooks but they roll over the back of the blade and hook the line.(solder needed)Deff worth tryin something. Mustad makes some split shank. I used Jans Netcraft. Good search method too!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Jig. Janns is where the hooks I'm using came from. I will pick up some low temp solder and compare with epoxy. Also I'm going to leave some the way they are and see what (if any) difference it makes.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

The options we have always used on vibe hooks is to snip the lower corner of the hook eye, open it just enough to slip into hole, then close. Have never lost a fish due to one of these opening and have caught more than a few big ones. 

Some of the hooks are too brittle to use this method. Mustad seems to work fine.


----------

